# Lockheed Hudson



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)

RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Dec 15, 2014)

The top photo is an RAAF Hudson, the sole airworthy one in fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

WWII US RP- Pacific Patrol- Airplane- A-29 Lockheed Hudson Bomber- June 1942 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2019)

WWII US Press Photo- Airplane- Lockheed Hudson Bomber- Reconnaissance- 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

Royal Air Force Lockheed Hudson Mk.VI Pyramids 5"x 7" World War II WW2 Photo 558 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION LOCKHEED HUDSON | eBay


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2019)

That first one's actually Royal Australian Air Force and is a modern day shot of Temora Aviation Museum's airworthy Hudson A16-112 (painted as A16-211, just to confuse). It's the only one currently flying, if memory serves.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original 1942 Air Ministry Photo of a RAF Lockheed Hudson MK III Bomber (2) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 8, 2020)

1941 1st Flugzeug Gebaut At Lockheed Vega Pflanze Raf Hudson AE658 Neu Wirephoto | eBay


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 8, 2020)

That last pic is a Ventura rather than a Hudson. The step in the rear underfuselage is the giveaway. Apols for the pedantry.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

1939 RAF Lockheed Hudson Bomber Burbank Lockheed Plant 7x9 Original News Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2021)

RAAF

Del ex USA 26/01/40. 
Erected and test flown 29/05/40. 
Issued No 6 Sqn. 
Rec 2AD 10/04/40. 
To 8Sqn RAAF. 
Destroyed by bombing at Semplak, Java 22/2/42.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

LOCKHEED HUDSON A-29 AM865 VINTAGE PHOTO RAF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2021)

WW2 Press Photograph Royal Australian Air Force in Malaya | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

WWII HUDSON IV TWIN WASP ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JULY 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

https://rosetta.slv.vic.gov.au/delivery/DeliveryManagerServlet?dps_func=stream&dps_pid=FL15962985

Shows life-boat being fitted to specially converted Lockheed Hudson aeroplane; life-boat, which was fitted with sails and small motor, at pier, with parachute attached; photographs taken at Point Cook show.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 31, 2021)

Only to flip over when dropped....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2021)

Duplicate Slide, Air-to-Air RAF Lockheed Hudson I, circa 1940 | eBay

Seller Air-to-air view of RAF Lockheed Hudson I (s/n T9326) prior to delivery.Date: circa 1940 Mount/Film Type: Kodachrome, orange border

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

WWII USAAF Air Force Lockheed A-29 Hudson Light Bomber Recon Aircraft 7x9 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USAAF Air Force Lockheed A-29 Hudson Light Bomber Recon Aircraft 7x9 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2021)

WWII: HUDSON III CYCLONE O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JULY 1942 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: HUDSON III CYCLONE O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JULY 1942 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





HUDSON III CYCLONE O.U.O ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH JULY 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2021)

WWII USAAF A-29 Hudson Aircraft at Fresno, CA mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide i11a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII USAAF A-29 Hudson Aircraft at Fresno, CA mid 1940's, Kodachrome Slide i11a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Fresno , Ca

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

PHOTO AVION LOCKHEED AIRCARFT HUDSON BOMBERS CONVERTED SPEEDY + DESCRIPTIF 21x26 | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour PHOTO AVION LOCKHEED AIRCARFT HUDSON BOMBERS CONVERTED SPEEDY + DESCRIPTIF 21x26 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Dutch notice Orange triangle 320 (Dutch) Squadron RAF Coastal Command




















WW2 PRESS RELEASE PHOTO- DUTCH AIRMEN FLYING RAF HUDSON BOMBERS OVER CONVOYS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 PRESS RELEASE PHOTO- DUTCH AIRMEN FLYING RAF HUDSON BOMBERS OVER CONVOYS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Fatboy Coxy (Nov 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Dutch notice Orange triangle 320 (Dutch) Squadron RAF Coastal Command
> 
> View attachment 694975
> 
> ...


Bit confused by this photo. Its dated August 1941, and the aircraft shows the Dutch Triangle as well as the RAF roundel. This would suggest it was from either RAF 320 (Netherlands)sqn or her sister sqn, 321. Reading Wiki, and I know that can be a dangerous thing to do, but No. 321 (Dutch) Squadron RAF - Wikipedia 321 only flew Ansons, and was disbanded, personnel moving to 320. And 320, see No. 320 (Netherlands) Squadron RAF - Wikipedia didnt move to Leuchars, Scotland until October 1941, when they were given Hudson Mk3's. Before that they flew from Wales with the Hudson Mk2. 

So, is this a Hudson Mark II or Mark III, and how much has Wiki, or me, got this wrong?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)

Also the Wikipedia says that the 320 Squadron operated ...

Lockheed Hudson Mk.I ... Oct 1940 - Oct 1942 
Lockheed Hudson Mk.II ... Mar 1941 - Sep 1941
Lockheed Hudson Mk.III ... Jul 1941 - Sep 1942 
Lockheed Hudson Mk.V ... Jan 1942 - May 1942 
Lockheed Hudson Mk.VI ... Aug 1942 - Mar 1943

The another info found there says that the squadron used the NO code letters from Oct 1940 to Aug 1945

the source: No. 320 (Netherlands) Squadron RAF - Wikipedia

The RoyalAir Force Museum site says that the squadron used Hudson I/II/III/IV from 1941 to 1943. Also it says that the no. 320 Squadron absorbed No 321 one on 18 January 1941 and then was moved to Scotland for patrol duties along the Norwegian coast and anti-shipping operations over the North Sea.



StackPath



And the site states that the no. 320 Squadron was moved to the Scotland in March 1941 ... believing that, the pic above seems to be dated correctly.






No. 320 Squadron (RAF) during the Second World War


No.320 (Netherlands) Squadron was formed around a number of Fokker T-VIIIW seaplanes that escaped from the Netherlands. It spent the next three years serving as a maritime patrol and anti-shipping squadron, before becoming a daylight bomber squadron in 1943, a role it performed until the end of...



www.historyofwar.org





The another site confirming the date of moving. According to that the squadron was at RAF station Carew, Cheriton from 18.01.1941 to 21.03.1941. IMHO that's the time the squadron was combined with the 321 one. And then from 21.03.1941 it was moved to the Leuchars where the unit based untill April 1942.





the source: No. 320 Squadron RAF : 300-399. Squadron RAF

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)

Fatboy Coxy said:


> ... So, is this a Hudson Mark II or Mark III, and how much has Wiki, or me, got this wrong?



IMHO that's the Mk.I or Mk.II. For sure not the Mk.III.
To answer the second part of your question ... unfortunately the Wiki contains a lot of the mistakes both typos and factual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2022)

Wurger is going to town on this one.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Fatboy Coxy (Nov 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Wurger is going to town on this one.


Well whether he's going to town or not, he's bloody good!

Thank you Wurger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 18, 2022)

Fatboy Coxy said:


> Well whether he's going to town or not, he's bloody good!
> 
> Thank you Wurger


We like him

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2022)

My pleasure.


----------



## Fatboy Coxy (Nov 18, 2022)

OK, excuse my ignorance, but I've got to ask, what with all these aircraft profiles everyone posts as part of their signature?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 18, 2022)

They get awarded to you if you participate in a modelling group build. Each profile represents the theme of the build.


----------



## Fatboy Coxy (Nov 19, 2022)

Ah, thank you Wildcat


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## CAC Woomera (Nov 25, 2022)

Thought this would be a worthy addition to the thread
Sourced from WW2 VALENTINES PHOTO CARD AIRCRAFT RECOGNITION 1 HUDSON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Fatboy Coxy (Nov 25, 2022)

The card gives quite a lot of detail but only one profile, would this have been issued to the armed forces, or is it just part of a collection of aircraft cards?


----------



## CAC Woomera (Nov 25, 2022)

I'm curious to see as well. I did a bit of googling and found that the Imperial War Museum and Temora Aviation Museum list them as in their collections. I also found a few sales listings, this one stuck out to me because it shows I guess Cold War era and claims they were issued by the US army. Seems we can assume the Hudson I showed was a part of a set so I'd imagine so, I am a bit curious as to who would have used them

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 25, 2022)

A couple of scans on the Hudson from an aircraft identification booklet my father received in the RAAF in 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

